# Recommendations for child seat/ trailer compatible with Trek 29er



## 3danield3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I own a 2014 Trek X-Caliber 8 29er. I am in the market for a front or rear child seat or trailer for this bike. I've been doing some online research & am having trouble finding a concrete answer as to which seats/trailers would work with my bike. It seems as though there are a lot of compatibility issues with most seats/trailers and Trek bikes. I reached out to my local bike shop and they're doing some research for me. The gentleman helping me there didn't sound too optimistic. I also reached out to Trek customer service but their rep only stated that Thule or Burley products "should" work. I'm currently waiting to hear back from somebody in another department there.

Does anybody have any experience with attaching a child seat or trailer to a Trek bike like/similar to mine?

Thank you!


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess you need to figure out which axle you have. This link might help you figure that out:

All About Thru Axles - Fairwheel Bikes Blog

After that, if you can't get an axle from the trailer manufacturer, then check out this site:

https://robertaxleproject.com/

Maybe this will help get you started down the right path?


----------



## 3danield3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info @aski! I'll check my axle tomorrow to see which type I have. Hopefully this gives me options as far as using a trailer. 

Hopefully now I can find out what front/rear seat options would work.

Thanks again!


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

That bike came with standard quick releases from what I can see at the Trek bike archive. I had a Burley Bee that I towed behind a Fisher 29er when my girls were too young to ride their own bikes. I remember that the "classic" hitch pulled the trailer too far forward and it would rub the rear tire but their quick release hitch worked fine.


----------



## 3danield3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks @scatterbrained.

I was able to speak with another rep from Trek. He also recommended a Burley trailer (again saying it "should" work). He also confirmed that I have a rear skewer axle that cannot be converted to a thru-axle so the Robert Axle wouldn't work.

I guess if I do go the trailer route, I'll have to try the Burley and buy from a place that will allow returns if it doesn't fit. I believe a shop by me rents them. I suppose I can try that as well.

Thanks again for your responses and hopefully some other people can share their experiences with this issue.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

If you have a standard quick release skewer, then i'm pretty confident most of the trailers (Burley, Thule, etc) should work. They've been compatible with quick release axles for years, I just wasn't sure if they were with all the new boost standards. As mentioned before, now you have to consider if the trailer arms are long enough to accommodate the 29er wheels. For that, I would reach out to the trailer manufacturers and/or check their websites.

I'm omitting the mounted seats because 1) I've never used them and know nothing about them 2) I feel the trailers are more functional. You can use them longer as most 5 year old kids can ride in a trailer. Not sure what the upper age limit would be for a mounted seat but I'm guessing much lower?


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

I use a burley on my trek marlin 29er without issue.


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a Mac-Ride on my Knolly Endorphin which I moved over to the Rocky Mountain Instinct. Works very well for a forward seat.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Weehoo would work.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

3danield3 said:


> Thanks @scatterbrained.
> 
> I was able to speak with another rep from Trek. He also recommended a Burley trailer (again saying it "should" work). He also confirmed that I have a rear skewer axle that cannot be converted to a thru-axle so the Robert Axle wouldn't work.
> 
> ...


I put their quick release hitch mount right on my quick release skewer. Wasn't an issue.


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mac-Ride.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

I've been using a Thule ride along on a Trek Top Fuel for almost two years. It's been great.

https://www.rei.com/product/884594/...foIPP0jeG8rfwinR1zfoNdG4cZ_xe2rxoCTkAQAvD_BwE


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Burley trailer with this hitch:








I use this on a bike with a regular QR rear skewer and it works great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danield3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks again for the info.

Just an update- I purchased the iBert seat and it works great. It fits my bike perfectly and the kid loves it. Bike rides great with the seat attached.

Still looking into the trailer option for the future though. My local bike shop called me this morning. The rep there said they spoke with Trek. Trek said they don't have a list of compatible trailers for my bike and can't give any definitive answers. The Trek rep stated that he's heard of people getting creative with the trailer hitch mounts, cutting pieces off or making their own to fit the small dropouts on their bikes, getting longer skewers and using huge washers to connect the trailer hitch to the bike (can't picture how that would work), etc. 

It looks like the Burley steel hitch would fit my frame but I guess I can't say for sure until I try it.

I heard back from Thule and they want me to take detailed pics of my bike and send to them which I haven't had the time to do.

I'll keep you guys posted...


----------

